# Simple question about mythology.



## Rojack79 (Apr 4, 2016)

Could Ares The God of War pick up and wield Thor's Hammer Mjolnir?


----------



## aj47 (Apr 4, 2016)

I think you get to make the rules if you mix mythologies.


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 4, 2016)

Sure, so long as Thoth teaches Ares how to do it.


----------



## Rojack79 (Apr 4, 2016)

astroannie said:


> I think you get to make the rules if you mix mythologies.


Honestly i would love to but I've had some rather rude comment's from people on various website's that have chastised me for mixing stuff from different mythology's. So i try to do as much research as i can before submitting some idea's. And other time's i cant find anything on how curtain thing's work. So just wandered if anyone on here knew how Thor's hammer worked. I've looked up the hammer but all i get is crap from marvel.


----------



## InstituteMan (Apr 4, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Honestly i would love to but I've had some rather rude comment's from people on various website's that have chastised me for mixing stuff from different mythology's. So i try to do as much research as i can before submitting some idea's.



I'm for doing research, but jerks are going to be rude. Don't let them bother you.


----------



## aj47 (Apr 5, 2016)

Seriously, look up nethack.  Find the spoilers and read in there for a non-Marvel implementation of anyone-can-use-it-if-they-have-the-right-stuff.

Try googling norse mythology.  Or try using the - in your search:

*thor mjolnir -marvel*

That will exclude marvel from your searches.


----------



## Rojack79 (Apr 5, 2016)

InstituteMan said:


> I'm for doing research, but jerks are going to be rude. Don't let them bother you.


Thank's. :-k Well in that case i guess i could have Ares take thors hammer after the two fight.


----------



## Rojack79 (Apr 5, 2016)

astroannie said:


> Seriously, look up nethack.  Find the spoilers and read in there for a non-Marvel implementation of anyone-can-use-it-if-they-have-the-right-stuff.
> 
> Try googling norse mythology.  Or try using the - in your search:
> 
> ...


Wow thank's that helped out a lot!


----------



## LeX_Domina (Apr 5, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> Could Ares The God of War pick up and wield Thor's Hammer Mjolnir?



hell yes! that would be awesome!

you can do what you want ,multiple mythologies make sense,they do exist.


----------



## Lyra Laurant (Apr 5, 2016)

In one of the stories from _Poetic Edda_, the most important source of information about norse mythology, Mjollnir was stolen by a giant (you know, that story in which Loki convinces Thor to wear a dress and pretend to be Freya). I don't see why Ares wouldn't be able to do the same


----------



## Rojack79 (Apr 6, 2016)

Lyra Laurant said:


> In one of the stories from _Poetic Edda_, the most important source of information about norse mythology, Mjollnir was stolen by a giant (you know, that story in which Loki convinces Thor to wear a dress and pretend to be Freya). I don't see why Ares wouldn't be able to do the same


That makes a lot of sense. Thank's!


----------



## Sleepwriter (Apr 6, 2016)

Umm, the Vision can pick up Thor's hammer.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2016)

In the original myth, I don't believe there was any indication that only Thor could wield the hammer. The mjolnir that can only be picked up by Thor is in Marvel comics, not ancient Norse mythology. According to some cursory research on the Marvel comics version of the hammer, it can only be picked up by those the hammer deems "worthy".

That being said, Ares is not just the god of war. In his mythology he was more specifically the chaotic and aggressive aspects of war, with his sister, Athena being that of wisdom and strategy. So, based on that cursory knowledge, we can assume that if the hammer is looking for someone "worthy" it's doubtful that "chaotic and aggressive" would be worthy.


----------



## Rojack79 (Apr 6, 2016)

All right. New question. 1. Can the gods be turned to stone by madusa? 2. Is there a way to cure being turned to stone?


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2016)

I believe the myth only states that gazers of her face would turn to stone, so that doesn't necessarily exclude deities. I'd say that's a creative option for you, it seems somewhat open to interpretation, though I will say "god" as a term does convey invulnerability.

It's never expressly stated that the condition can be cured. I'd say it would probably require some form of divine ability, at minimum.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 6, 2016)

God turned to stone?  Uhmm... Titans can (be). Harry Hamlin did it to the Kraken. Is there a god that deflates lips? er... nevermind.


----------



## Rojack79 (Apr 12, 2016)

ok new question. Can athena the goddess of battle strategy be defeated in battle? I know as the auther its up to me to answer that question in my own way, but i wanted your opinions on the matter.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 14, 2016)

Rojack79 said:


> ok new question. Can athena the goddess of battle strategy be defeated in battle? I know as the auther its up to me to answer that question in my own way, but i wanted your opinions on the matter.



My opinion is that it's mythology.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Apr 14, 2016)

> Can the gods be turned to stone by madusa



Medusa, but mad-user has a certain something 

The ultimate strategy is to win without fighting according to 'On War', and I think that pre-dates even Greek mythology.


----------



## Rojack79 (Apr 14, 2016)

Olly Buckle said:


> Medusa, but mad-user has a certain something
> 
> The ultimate strategy is to win without fighting according to 'On War', and I think that pre-dates even Greek mythology.


Yes this saying is if i am correct used by Sun Tzu, in his book The Art of War.


----------



## Pallandozi (Oct 15, 2020)

Rojack79 said:


> Can athena the goddess of battle strategy be defeated in battle?



Athena doesn't see the future (that's Apollo's department).    So if she were just the Goddess of Strategy, she could be defeated by random chance or overwhelming force.   But given she's also the Goddess of Wisdom, you could argue that she might be prudent enough to consult Apollo, and to avoid battles against overwhelming forces.

Nike would be an interesting one; being the Goddess of Victory, perhaps she literally can't lose.


----------



## Rojack79 (Oct 15, 2020)

Pallandozi said:


> Athena doesn't see the future (that's Apollo's department).    So if she were just the Goddess of Strategy, she could be defeated by random chance or overwhelming force.   But given she's also the Goddess of Wisdom, you could argue that she might be prudent enough to consult Apollo, and to avoid battles against overwhelming forces.
> 
> Nike would be an interesting one; being the Goddess of Victory, perhaps she literally can't lose.



You have now given me more to think about in this regard, thanks for the advice!


----------

